# Visa for Oman



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Canada can no longer do visa runs.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Unless of course you opted to get the 6 month multi-entry visa before coming to Dubai? I understand you can make multiple entries in to Dubai for 6 months with that visa but each visit can only have a duration of 14 days. I suppose you can do visa runs then?

If so - then to answer your question - yes, Oman will issue you a visa on arrival. There is a cost for this but there are currently no issues between Canada and Oman.


----------

